# Egg Sharing (As donor) Exeter - Costs and max age?



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi all, 

I plan to call the clinic at Exeter tomorrow to find out about the max age and costs for egg sharing as a donor.

I was just wondering whether anyone has any advice with regards to the true costs and age?

xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi there, all clinics vary with what they charge to egg share, so far at my clinic the reciepient pays for your treatment unless icsi is needed then it is a £1000 charge for this, as for age you have to be under 36 yrs i hope this is helpful and good luck with your treatment if you decide to go ahead.
sam.


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

I think maximum age is normally 35yrs (think NICE guidelines are up to 35 and a half) and costs vary hugely according to clinic. Some clinics will only charge you for the initial tests which confirm your suitability, some will charge you for all your meds on top of this. Some do free ICSI if necessary, some charge for this too. You'll generally need to pay for donor sperm if this is required. 

So you have to ring round and ask each potential clinic or check out their websites in other words! Good luck.


----------

